# New Hance 7/20/2013



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Hance Rapid Drama - YouTube

Yup. That was me rowing. Nope. Wasn't us that flipped or went swimming. But it sure was exciting!


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good times. That's why its called a "white water adventure"
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Wish I was there.*

Notice at 1:55 after the raft is righted the staff-trip is in the water.
Heavy boat or just waterlogged gear...


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

When were and what are the changes in the "new" Hance?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

duct tape said:


> When were and what are the changes in the "new" Hance?


The creek on the left blew out in August 1012 and completely blocked the right-hand entry. The added water on the left side makes it very difficult to use the "duck pond" to move out of the main flow. In my video, I was not able to make the cut, so I ended up going straight down the heart of the rapid. My 16' Vanguard made it through, but the 14' Miwok behind me flipped.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Actually it was 2012. What's a thousand years among friends?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely miss the left entry. We all made it upright in May with no swimmers but there sure is some excitement to be had out there. Only one of us hit the duck pond and had a mild ride. 

Hance is still my least favorite rapid in the Grand. Only done 2 trips and love for that perspective to change but there is just nothing else like the immensity of that rapid for me. I haven't rowed any other rapid like it (so damn wide and massively long).

Phillip


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

With the left clogged up by the new debris field, there's more water flowing to the right than before. But it's still one of my least favorite rapids in the Grand.

I successfully managed to enter too far right this past year, and fumbled my way all the way down that side, missing some holes and going through others. Not recommended...

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

The "creek on the left" is Red Canyon, one of the major ways in/out of the canyon - not unusual to see backpackers at the "old" scout for Hance, on the left. Since the flood down Red Canyon, the sneak and/or bump and run on the left is done and gone for most rafts, certainly for motorboats (even snouts). Ran it on July 30, 2013 at around 18k and it was all I wanted with rental 18' Sotar row rig, down the right and pull left, no duck pond anymore. Agree with other posters - Hance is long and difficult and has had its way with me more than once on 25 or so trips in all kinds of craft. Scout on right now and be safe.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

The several trips i rowed this summer i personally thought it was a lot easier to get left in there with no more current coming from the left?? Had lunch in the pond!


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I did a May trip and at 10-12k we found it pretty easy to get into the pond. What was the flow on your trip?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

shoenfeld13 said:


> I did a May trip and at 10-12k we found it pretty easy to get into the pond. What was the flow on your trip?


The flow was unusually high for mid-July. I believe we ran Hance on about 18,000 cfs.


----------

